# Montecristo Signature Series Cigar Scissors



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Has anyone ever had any experience with the Montecristo Signature Series Cigar Scissors? They look nice but I'm not sure how they perform or if they're worth the $75 price tag. Any help?


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

i have never used them or held them but i check them out online there pricey but they look durable and sharp i just cant say how long they will stay that sharp... but overall it looks like a great cutter.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

One of the local stores in my area has a scissor that looks exactly like this Montecristo, but I am not sure if is a Montecristo or some other brand. The scissor this store has is used by everybody, and it holds up pretty well. I used it once to cut a 60 RG without issue. I would expect the Montecristo to hold up equally well.

A wise man once said that the cutter one uses should be more expensive than the cigar one cuts. :2 Unless you plan to smoke gold-plated cigars, I do not think these scissors are worth $75. If you want a nice set of scissors, there are plenty of options out there. At this price, I would expect a lifetime warranty, and I would also expect that there is no "handling" fee for repairs.


----------



## Cigars&GTRs (Jul 21, 2013)

Check the hardness rating (if available), the higher the number the harder, the harder it is the longer it will last before needing to be sharpened. Also check their warranty and if it covers dull blades. If the warranty doesnt cover dulling then I'd also call my local sharpening place and ask them if they can sharpen that type of thing and the cost. 

It does seem pricey but if the math makes sense and you have the cash then I say go for it. Quality pieces should be seen as an investment, just my two cents but I would rather have one nice $75 cutter than three ok $25 cutters


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the input! I'm still on the fence and plan on doing a little more research, but I'm honestly still 50/50. Thanks again for all the help, and any additional feedback is welcomed.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> One of the local stores in my area has a scissor that looks exactly like this Montecristo, but I am not sure if is a Montecristo or some other brand. The scissor this store has is used by everybody, and it holds up pretty well. I used it once to cut a 60 RG without issue. I would expect the Montecristo to hold up equally well.


I'm at McCoy's in Houston. The scissor I mentioned is the Montecristo mentioned by the OP. It feels solid and cuts well. Definitely a quality product.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> I'm at McCoy's in Houston. The scissor I mentioned is the Montecristo mentioned by the OP. It feels solid and cuts well. Definitely a quality product.


So mrnuke's comment convinced me to purchase the scissors. Plus I found out they have a lifetime warranty. I will give everyone an update when they arrive next Thursday. Thanks for all the help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

So, I just found a pair of scissors on Amazon that looks IDENTICAL to the Montecristo Signature Series called the CiGuru CS0001 Stainless Steel scissors, and I'm wondering whether or not they are in fact both the same pair of scissors. If they are I would return the Montecristos because the CiGuru ones are cheaper by $50. Can anyone shed a little light on this? I only have 30 days to return the Montecristos, so the sooner the better.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

You mean this, brother: Amazon.com - CiGuru CS001 Stainless Steel Cigar Scissor Cutter Silver ?

Compare the picture with those of the montecristo. Look carefully at the finish; the montecristo scissors are mirror-sharp, while the ciguru look brushed and less refined. Also look at the mechanism holding the two blades together. The montecristo uses a proper screw, while the ciguru seems to be riveted. Of course, in the picture, the ciguru is upside down, so we may just be seeing the foot of the screw.

I couldn't find a clear, high resolution, picture of the ciguru, so all of the above may just be the result of an inexperienced photographer. If I were to judge from that picture alone, I would say the ciguru is a knock-off, but this conclusion is as inconclusive as the lack of clarity of the picture. Also, all I could find about the warranty offered by ciguru are disclaimers to any warranties, implied or otherwise.

In the end, I would say, four years from now you will be much happier having the Montecristo logo on your cigar scissor. Quality cigars are smoked, and become nothing but memories and ash. Quality accessories, on the other hand, are for life. Your call, brother!


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

mrnuke said:


> In the end, I would say, four years from now you will be much happier having the HEARTFELT BEADS in your cigar humidor. Quality cigars are smoked, and become nothing but memories and ash. Quality accessories, on the other hand like HEARTFELT BEADS, are for life. Your call, brother!


Sorry Mrnuke, I had to fix that up for you.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Shemp75 said:


> Sorry Mrnuke, I had to fix that up for you.


Amen to that!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow! Mrnuke I can't thank you enough. I just needed a little reassurance and you provided that in spades. Thanks for taking the extra effort to help me out.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

These scissors look and work great. They're razor sharp and make a really clean cut. Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> These scissors look and work great. They're razor sharp and make a really clean cut. Thanks to everyone for the help.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

mrnuke said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


:drum: I agree, I wanna see these puppies. Bonus if you can show a cut cigar with em.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Hope that worked.
Having some trouble uploading the pics.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you stuck on getting scissors?


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice pics, they worked. looks like they give you a very nice clean cut. Those look like some seriously well built scissors, I may have to get a set when I build my man cave/ bar.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> View attachment 46220


Hmm, the torpedo cut looks nice, but the other cap looks a little squeezed, and there seems to be a piece of wrapper detaching from the bottom cigar. How did it smoke?


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm still getting used to the technique needed for using scissors. These were the first two cigars I've ever cut with scissors. I think I squeezed too slow on the squeezed one, plus the wrapper was a little dry. I've cut others since then, and they work great. As to the reason I bought scissors... Well they look cool. That's the only good reason I can give haha.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

rtrimbath said:


> As to the reason I bought scissors... Well they look cool. That's the only good reason I can give haha.


Fair enough!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I have found that these scissors cut torpedoes and belisicos like a dream, but they don't cut capped cigars all that well. It may be due to my inexperience in cutting with scissors, so I just need to keep at it. Overall though, I'm pretty happy about my purchase.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Make sure the screw is tight. I almost messed up a PDR 1878 yesterday. The screw was loose, and the blades were wiggling. I ended up with a very mountainous cut when the blades did not close in the same plane. Other than that, I've had no issues with these scissors (remember, they are used everyday in this B&M).

What I like to do is to place the blades to the cap, make sure everything is straight, then suddenly apply maximum force to the scissors. Any slower, and the tobacco gets a chance to "fight back" and make a less than clean cut.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

You were right again @mrnuke. By using maximum pressure it seems to have corrected the problem.


----------

